# Forum About Russia Politics  Как я и предсказывал. Грядет возврат плановой экономики.

## mishau_

http://www.gzt.ru/politics/2006/09/27/213015.html 
Да здравствует дефицит и спекуляция!   :: 
Единая Россия = КПСС

----------


## Wowik

Я, помню, один раз ходил, кричал "Долой КПСС!".
Красота -- шли по Садовому кольцу, по проезжей части. С Арбата до ст.Маяковской. Народу было море - считали тысячами.

----------


## mishau_

Ну теперь это уже история. Короче, вывод один: ГКЧП победили. Теперь несложно предсказать дальнейшее развитие событий. 
1) Получения разрешение для выезда за границу
2) Сворачивание интернета
3) Перпятствование карьере беспартийным

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Но почему? Ведь народ любил КПСС! Все очень печалились, что СССР развалился. И сейчас пенсионеры хотят ту власть. Почему же "Долой?"

----------


## mishau_

> Ведь народ любил КПСС!

 Ха-ха-ха!   ::     _ Старой актрисе для ускорения присвоения ей звания "народной" предложили вступить в партию. На приеме ее спросили, как она представляет себе коммунизм.
- Всего будет вдоволь - и продуктов, и товаров, и за границу пускать будут... Одним словом, как при царе. 
*** 
- Что это такое - не жужжит и в жопу не лезет?
- Новый советский аппарат для жужжания в жопе._

----------


## Wowik

> Но почему? Ведь народ любил КПСС! Все очень печалились, что СССР развалился. И сейчас пенсионеры хотят ту власть. Почему же "Долой?"

 Народ не любил КПСС. Вовсю чувствовалась искуственность этого заведения. Партия, если она одна, бессмыслена.
"Болк коммунистов и беспартийных".
Да, все печалились. Кооперация - благо. Это экономически выгодно.
Пенсионеры хотят не ту власть, а 
- свою молодость;
- праздничную демонстрацию;
- веры в то, что лишения, доставшиеся им в жизни были не напрасны;
- всего того, что было тогда лучше, а теперь хуже.
Никто не хочет:
- талонов и очередей за самым необходимым;
- железного занавеса;
- унижения перед начальством/чиновником/партийным функционером;
- заниматься всякой ерундой по партийной/комсомолькой линии; 
Всё плохое забывается быстрее. 
Про власть помещиков и капиталистов до 1917 теперь плохо совсем уж не вспоминают, но ведь не от прекрасной жизни был и 1917 и 1991. В 1991 та власть привела бы страну в ещё большую задницу. Они просто уже не успевали реагировать на ускорение всех процессов развала.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

А как тогда объяснить праздничные демонстрации с тысячами людей, веселые крики "Боже КПСС храни!" и подобные им, поголовную радость, готовность умереть за Советскую Власть, массовые походы на БАМ или там Каховку какую-нибудь?

----------


## Guin

> http://www.gzt.ru/politics/2006/09/27/213015.html 
> Да здравствует дефицит и спекуляция!  
> Единая Россия = КПСС

 А что, лучше чтобы всё оставалось как при Ельцине: развал экономики, разгул бандитизма, лизание задницы США за подачки? Тем более, что я пока не вижу никаких особых симптомов возвращения к плановой экономике. А вот порядок в ней постепенно пытаются наводить. Только трудно это в России... И на мировой арене авторитет восстанавливается, что тоже неплохо.

----------


## JJ

> http://www.gzt.ru/politics/2006/09/27/213015.html 
> Да здравствует дефицит и спекуляция!  
> Единая Россия = КПСС

 1. Плановая экономика это != "дефицит и спекуляция". При плановой экономике страна, из аграрной страны третьего мира превратилась в мировую державу, вышла в космос и создала атомную бомбу. Повторить это пока удалось только Китаю но они потратили ГОРАЗДО больше времени. Кстати, там до сих пор у власти коммунисты. Ни одна другая аграрная страна третьего мира хотя бы Аргентина, Бразилия, Мексика... не смогли сделать ничего подобного.
2. Единая Россия != КПСС. Единая Россия это сборище воров и болтунов.

----------


## Ramil

> А как тогда объяснить праздничные демонстрации с тысячами людей, веселые крики "Боже КПСС храни!" и подобные им, поголовную радость, готовность умереть за Советскую Власть, массовые походы на БАМ или там Каховку какую-нибудь?

 А что объяснить - на демонстрации ходили, потому что либо заказы, либо отгулы за это давали. БАМ - больше результат пропаганды. Строили БАМ зэки и армия, комсомольцы так - для идеологии.
КПСС не любили, её боялись, как боятся обыватели любой власти.
Те, кто ликовал в 1991, не хотели развала СССР. Всех достала коммунистическая партия и её "руководящая роль" и именно с ней боролись, а не с Союзом.
Готовности умереть за дело мира с середины 70-х годов в людях тоже поубавилось. К тому же то, о чём неустанно твердили в газетах, по радио и телевидению, мягко говоря, не соответствовало действительности. 
Пенсионерам сейчас жить не на что, они старые, дряхлые и никому не нужны. То, ради чего они надрывали свои задницы всю жизнь, оказалось никому не нужным и отправилось псу под хвост. Те пожилые люди, кто желает возвращения Союза, как уже сказал Вовик, просто тоскуют по годам, когда они были молодыми, полными сил и уверенности в сообственной правоте. Тогда было просто жить - тебе говорили, что есть хорошо, а что плохо. Думать не надо ни о чём - красота! Более того, думать было опасно. Если человек начинал думать, он становился диссидентом.
Любой человек тоскует по временам, когда он был молодым, нельзя винить людей только за то, что их молодость пришлась на то время.
Да и опять же - за то, что Николай II сделал со страной, его не то, чтобы к лику святых причислять - его анафеме предавать надо. Не большевики, а он несёт ответственность за то, что произошло в 1917.

----------


## mishau_

У нас в стране мыслят только в двух категориях: 
свобода - бандитизм
порядок - тюрьма
Всё, третьего не дано.  
Для начала, я считаю, порядок должен быть в головах у русских. Начать надо с того, чтобы не переходить дорогу на красный свет пешеходам, а водителям не нарушать правила повсеместно и не кормить гаишников взятками, как это делается, например, в Европе. За нарушения надо также научиться отвечать, а не откупаться от наказания. Какой порядок могуть навести коррумпированные бюрократы? Отнять и поделить? Захапать все полномочия, сидеть и тормозить экономику? 
Настоящий развал экономики пришелся на конец 80-х при агонии СССР. В стране был голод. Мы в Москве ходили в столовую трамвайного депо и накупали там котлеты себе домой, вызывая ненависть и конфликты со стороны работников депо. Водка и сигареты были по карточкам по талонам, вот что оставил Ельцину Советский Союз.   
Люди в Европе живут лучше и богаче и правового беспредела там меньше и собственника защищают. И я так думаю, всегда будут жить. А мы всегда будем жить в дерьме, за исключением бюрократов под любым флагом и за нас всегда будут думать как нам жить. 
- протестовать низзя
- критиковать низзя
- богатеть низзя
- зарабатывать низзя
- за границу низзя
- кондиционеры низзя
- двери в кваритиру опять низзя

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> А мы всегда будем жить в дерьме,

 Я не живу в дерьме.   ::

----------


## Guin

> Для начала, я считаю, порядок должен быть в головах у русских. Начать надо с того, чтобы не переходить дорогу на красный свет пешеходам, а водителям не нарушать правила повсеместно и не кормить гаишников взятками, как это делается, например, в Европе.

 Согласен, ну и что ты предлагаешь, кроме маниловских рассуждений: "Вот бы построить мост, на котором бы были по обеим сторонам лавки, и чтоб в них сидели купцы и продавали разные мелкие товары". Или ты предлагаешь отправить всех россиян на Луну и заселить освободившиеся территории кем-то получше? Что реально-то делать, продолжать во всём слушаться дядюшку Сэма? Вот уж он развернётся... Кстати, что-то и в Восточных Европах не всё гладенько сейчас у его сателлитов.   

> Настоящий развал экономики пришелся на конец 80-х при агонии СССР. В стране был голод. Мы в Москве ходили в столовую трамвайного депо и накупали там котлеты себе домой, вызывая ненависть и конфликты со стороны работников депо. Водка и сигареты были по карточкам по талонам, вот что оставил Ельцину Советский Союз.

 Лично я не хочу возврата СССР, но и того безобразия, что было при Ельцине я тоже не хочу.

----------


## mishau_

> А мы всегда будем жить в дерьме,
> 			
> 		  Я не живу в дерьме.

 В тюрьме тоже есть и камеры с телевизором и места у параши. Однако в целом, это все - дерьмо. Русские - счастливые люди, потому что не знают, как плохо они живут.   http://forum.myrybinsk.ru/theme289

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Русские - счастливые люди, потому что не знают, как плохо они живут.

 А что значит тогда "хорошо жить"? Что ты понимаешь под этим? (без всякой иронии, действительно интересно).

----------


## Wowik

> А что значит тогда "хорошо жить"? Что ты понимаешь под этим? (без всякой иронии, действительно интересно).

 Ну, это когда колбасы вдоволь.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Ну сейчас у нас и так вдоволь  ::

----------


## Wowik

> Ну сейчас у нас и так вдоволь

 Так то в магазине, а не на столе.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Да и на столе.

----------


## mishau_

> Согласен, ну и что ты предлагаешь, кроме маниловских рассуждений: "Вот бы построить мост, на котором бы были по обеим сторонам лавки, и чтоб в них сидели купцы и продавали разные мелкие товары". Или ты предлагаешь отправить всех россиян на Луну и заселить освободившиеся территории кем-то получше? Что реально-то делать, продолжать во всём слушаться дядюшку Сэма? Вот уж он развернётся... Кстати, что-то и в Восточных Европах не всё гладенько сейчас у его сателлитов.

 Я ничего не предлагаю. Россия будет там, где будет много водки. А причем здесь дюдюшка Сэм? Почему у нас всегда только в двух категориях мыслят: если дерьмо наше - это хорошо, если дерьмо не наше - это плохо. А кроме дерьма еще много хороших вещей есть. 
Кстати, в Восточной Европе антисоветсвкие бунты. Совок ненавидят.  

> Лично я не хочу возврата СССР, но и того безобразия, что было при Ельцине я тоже не хочу.

 Опять две категории: на воле жрать нечего, пойду в обратно тюрьму - там макароны дают. Экономика должна быть не плановой, а рыночной. Государство должно выступать игроком на этом рынке без привелегий. А то, что у нас государство так не может, это уже наш менталитет.  
Причем здесь Ельцин, не Ельцин. Очевидно большинству не надо было за него голосовать во второй раз. Потому что он предал тех людей,  которые за ним пошли в трудную минуту. Вместо того, чтобы развивать страну, как показала его, выползшая наружу, партийная сущность, он просто начал заниматься воровством страны и обогащать себя и родственников. Он же тоже выкормыш КПСС. А как такая хорошая и многими тут любимая КПСС допустила, не одного, а аж двух людей, лидеров якобы разваливших страну - это, очевидно, происки США не иначе.

----------


## Ramil

> Опять две категории: на воле жрать нечего, пойду в обратно тюрьму - там макароны дают. Экономика должна быть не плановой, а рыночной. Государство должно выступать игроком на этом рынке без привелегий. А то, что у нас государство так не может, это уже наш менталитет.

 А ты что, можешь привести примеры стран, где государство выступает "игроком без привилегий"? Неужели ещё встречаются на свете такие идеалисты как ты.   

> Причем здесь Ельцин, не Ельцин. Очевидно большинству не надо было за него голосовать во второй раз.

 А за кого? Основным конкурентом Ельцина был Зюганов. Не надо занимать позицию наших дерьмократов и говорить "против всех" - это уход от проблемы и фактический слив. Президентом бы стал один из них, в любом случае. И если это был не Ельцин - то это был бы Зюганов. Я выбрал Ельцина (как из двух зол).  

```
Потому что он предал тех людей,  которые за ним пошли в трудную минуту. Вместо того, чтобы развивать страну, как показала его, выползшая наружу, партийная сущность, он просто начал заниматься воровством страны и обогащать себя и родственников.
```

Нашу страну на тот момент нельзя было развивать. Надо было останавливать деградацию и дезинтеграцию. Там не до развития.   

> Он же тоже выкормыш КПСС. А как такая хорошая и многими тут любимая КПСС допустила, не одного, а аж двух людей, лидеров якобы разваливших страну - это, очевидно, происки США не иначе.

 Сам Ельцин сказал как-то (ещё будучи президентом): (не дословно, но близко) "Я здесь, чтобы похоронить коммунизм, чтобы после меня не осталось ни малейшего шанса для России повернуть назад". Чтож, он этого добился. И даже сумел красиво уйти, извинившись за содеянное. То, что он выкормыш КПСС - так не надо грязи. Дохрена людей - такие же выкормыши. Он уничтожил КПСС. Это одно из главных достижений его карьеры.

----------


## DagothWarez

> А мы всегда будем жить в дерьме,
> 			
> 		  Я не живу в дерьме.

 Я вообще хорошо живу. Дай бог так всем в Европе жить.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Vincent Tailors     
> 			
> 				А мы всегда будем жить в дерьме,
> 			
> 		  Я не живу в дерьме.     Я вообще хорошо живу. Дай бог так всем в Европе жить.

 +1!

----------


## Guin

> Я ничего не предлагаю. Россия будет там, где будет много водки. А причем здесь дюдюшка Сэм? Почему у нас всегда только в двух категориях мыслят: если дерьмо наше - это хорошо, если дерьмо не наше - это плохо. А кроме дерьма еще много хороших вещей есть. 
> Кстати, в Восточной Европе антисоветсвкие бунты. Совок ненавидят.

 Дядюшка Сэм тут при том, что он всегда готов, воспользовавшись слабостью России и продажностью её политиков, раздербанить нахаляву её ресурсы (это сейчас хорошо видно на примере контрактов Сахалин, заключённых в 90-е).  
Что касается "антисоветских бунтов" в Восточной Европе, то если ты считаешь, что "двое из ларца" (я имею в виду ярых приверженцев США врунишек братцев Качинских) - это "совок", то кто же тогда те люди, которые требуют сейчас их отставки.   

> Причем здесь Ельцин, не Ельцин. Очевидно большинству не надо было за него голосовать во второй раз. Потому что он предал тех людей,  которые за ним пошли в трудную минуту. Вместо того, чтобы развивать страну, как показала его, выползшая наружу, партийная сущность, он просто начал заниматься воровством страны и обогащать себя и родственников. Он же тоже выкормыш КПСС. А как такая хорошая и многими тут любимая КПСС допустила, не одного, а аж двух людей, лидеров якобы разваливших страну - это, очевидно, происки США не иначе.

 Ну вот, на тебя не угодишь: Горбачёв плох (развалил союз), Ельцин тоже (всех предал), Путин - вообще КГБшник - КОШМАР!!!. Так кого же ты хочешь? Может "Мишу- два процента", или воришку Ходора. Или, может, сам хочешь порулить?   ::

----------


## Ramil

Каждый народ имеет то правительство, которого заслуживает.

----------


## Guin

> Каждый народ имеет то правительство, которого заслуживает.

 Каждый народ заслуживает то правительство, которое его "имеет".  (с)  ::

----------


## DagothWarez

> Каждый народ имеет то правительство, которого заслуживает.

 Да ладно вам. Есть гораздо более интересные темы. Например HDTV. 
Как говориться ниасилил патамуштапропалитику.

----------


## mishau_

> Он уничтожил КПСС. Это одно из главных достижений его карьеры.

 Кишка тонка! Запрет компартии в конституционном суде не прошел. Напомню, Конституция сделана под Ельцина. 
Короче, ближе к теме. Там строка была, что ставка будет делаться не на нефть, а на промышленность. Хотел бы я поглядеть, как государство будет давать бизнесменам переходящий вымпел за выполнение плана.  И снимать их с должности за невыполнение. А КПСС сейчас преобразована в Единую Россию - партию серых ничтожных чинуш.   ::

----------


## igorfa100

> Originally Posted by mishau_  http://www.gzt.ru/politics/2006/09/27/213015.html 
> Да здравствует дефицит и спекуляция!  
> Единая Россия = КПСС   А что, лучше чтобы всё оставалось как при Ельцине: развал экономики, разгул бандитизма, лизание задницы США за подачки? Тем более, что я пока не вижу никаких особых симптомов возвращения к плановой экономике. А вот порядок в ней постепенно пытаются наводить. Только трудно это в России... И на мировой арене авторитет восстанавливается, что тоже неплохо.

 Это не порядок а чиновничий беспредел, у нас сейчас по официальным данным уже больше чиновников дармоедов чем во все ССС эре  было. Про авторитет на мировой арене не надо, единственно где он "восстанавливается" та это на первом канале.

----------


## DagothWarez

> Про авторитет на мировой арене не надо, единственно где он "восстанавливается" та это на первом канале.

 Ну и какой же у нас был мировой авторитет, когда Ельцин нажирался водяры так, что не мог выйти из самолета?

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by igorfa100  Про авторитет на мировой арене не надо, единственно где он "восстанавливается" та это на первом канале.   Ну и какой же у нас был мировой авторитет, когда Ельцин нажирался водяры так, что не мог выйти из самолета?

 У России никогда не было авторитета - её либо боялись, либо нет.

----------


## DagothWarez

Да хрен с ним с авторитетом. У кого он есть то?    
А хотя... у меня есть. Я вот авторитет форума.

----------


## Ramil

> Да хрен с ним с авторитетом. У кого он есть то?    
> А хотя... у меня есть. Я вот авторитет форума.

 Ну тогда я - Властелин  ::

----------


## mishau_

У России упал рейтинг конкурентоспособности на этой неделе. Короче,  наша деятельность никому не нужна.

----------


## Guin

> Originally Posted by DagothWarez        Originally Posted by igorfa100  Про авторитет на мировой арене не надо, единственно где он "восстанавливается" та это на первом канале.   Ну и какой же у нас был мировой авторитет, когда Ельцин нажирался водяры так, что не мог выйти из самолета?   У России никогда не было авторитета - её либо боялись, либо нет.

 Как будто Штаты много кто любит, особенно сейчас. Да и вообще, кто в этом мире кого любит? Всё мироустройство всегда держалось и держится на страхе, а не на любви. Как говорится: "боятся - значит уважают", и не нам менять это правило.

----------


## mishau_

> Как говорится: "боятся - значит уважают", и не нам менять это правило.

 Наверно не надо, только надо учесть следующее: одних боятся и уважают - других боятся и презирают; в отличие от Штатов,  нас до сих пор в Европе ненавидят. И презирают. И не за наше настоящее, а за наше прошлое.

----------


## Guin

> Как говорится: "боятся - значит уважают", и не нам менять это правило.
> 			
> 		  Наверно не надо, только надо учесть следующее: одних боятся и уважают - других боятся и презирают; в отличие от Штатов,  нас до сих пор в Европе ненавидят. И презирают. И не за наше настоящее, а за наше прошлое.

 А Штаты в Европе не презирают, разве что в Англии, Польше и Прибалтике, если, конечно, последние два субъекта можно причислить к Европе. Во всех же остальных странах, в частности во Франции и Германии, США, мягко говоря, не любят. И чем дальше, тем больше. Я знаю о чём говорю - общался с местными аборигенами на эти темы. Что уж говорить об остальном мире. Достаточно вспомнить, что Штаты творили во Вьетнаме, Югославии, и что сейчас творят в Ираке, чтобы составить представление об отношении к ним в этих регионах. Кстати, я и с отдельными тамошними аборигенами общался. В Латинской Америке, дела обстоят, насколько я понимаю, не многим лучше.

----------


## Guin

> в отличие от Штатов,  нас до сих пор в Европе ненавидят. И презирают. И не за наше настоящее, а за наше прошлое.

 Ну, скажем, у Европы прошлое было тоже не то что бы очень... Ну, про Гитлера я уж молчу. Но и кроме него много всякого было. Достаточно вспомнить британскую колониальную политику, в частности, намеренно организованный голод в Ирландии в 1845—1849 годах, тогда погибло более миллиона человек. А периодически устраиваемый ими же, массовый голод в Индии... А бойня в Первой Мировой войне, а жесточайшие взаимные бомбёжки мирного населения во второй? Что тут говорить, все "хороши". А Россию не любят совсем не за её прошлое, тут антагонизм глубже, во-первых, на уровне религии, а во-вторых из за того, что Россия осмеливалась всегда и по всем вопросам иметь своё мнение. Кому же это понравится?  
Причём, поймите меня правильно, я ни в коем случае не хочу сказать, что Россия всегда и во всём была права. Конечно же нет! Только вот к нелюбви к ней западных стран, этот факт практически не имеет никакого отношения.

----------


## DagothWarez

Да пофигу вааще. Не понятны мне эти ваши, “куда все катится”. У меня все нормально, и у моих знакомы все нормально. 
Вот недавно комп поменял, наушники зенхайзер купил самые крутые, ресивер пионер за штуку,  и дверь поставил за полторы штуки баксов и все это за последние месяца 3. У меня даже подоконники из итальянского мрамора.
А вы мне, “куда все катится”. Все замечательно. Я доволен.

----------


## Guin

> Да пофигу вааще. Не понятны мне эти ваши, “куда все катится”. У меня все нормально, и у моих знакомы все нормально. 
> Вот недавно комп поменял, наушники зенхайзер купил самые крутые, ресивер пионер за штуку,  и дверь поставил за полторы штуки баксов и все это за последние месяца 3. У меня даже подоконники из итальянского мрамора.
> А вы мне, “куда все катится”. Все замечательно. Я доволен.

 Всё так. Но вот вопрос, как долго будет продолжаться этот период относительного благополучия, и что надо сделать, чтобы он длился, всё-таки, подольше.

----------


## DagothWarez

> Всё так. Но вот вопрос, как долго будет продолжаться этот период относительного благополучия, и что надо сделать, чтобы он длился, всё-таки, подольше.

 Ничего не надо делать. Будет продолжаться всегда. И будет только лучше.

----------


## Guin

> Ничего не надо делать. Будет продолжаться всегда. И будет только лучше.

 Дай то Бог! Только вот, в свете последних мировых событий, в это что-то слабо верится...

----------


## DagothWarez

> Дай то Бог! Только вот, в свете последних мировых событий, в это что-то слабо верится...

 А чё случилось то?

----------


## Guin

> А чё случилось то?

 То есть как это чего? А мусульмане и их последние заморочки? Боюсь, добром это не закончится.

----------


## DagothWarez

> То есть как это чего? А мусульмане и их последние заморочки? Боюсь, добром это не закончится.

 Какие такие заморочки? Нам то какое до них дело, мы же не в Ираке живем.

----------


## Guin

> Какие такие заморочки? Нам то какое до них дело, мы же не в Ираке живем.

 Всемирный торговый центр тоже не в Ираке находился... К тому же, если, к примеру, в Европе начнётся серьёзная заварушка с мусульманами, то это и по России ударит, по крайней мере экономически.

----------


## DagothWarez

> Всемирный торговый центр тоже не в Ираке находился... К тому же, если, к примеру, в Европе начнётся серьёзная заварушка с мусульманами, то это и по России ударит, по крайней мере экономически.

 По первому вопросу какой-нибудь теракт это не слишком важная штука. Каждый день естественной смертью помирает во много раз больше человек.  
А заварушка если и начнется, так не сегодня. А вечного, как известно ничего нет. А пока, на длительный срок сравнимый с человеческой жизнью все прекрасно.

----------


## Guin

Ну, дай Бог! Хотя...   ::

----------


## DagothWarez

> Ну, дай Бог! Хотя...

 Меньше надо телевизор смотреть с новостными ужастиками.

----------


## mishau_

О каком благополучии вы все говорите? Все дорожает!  
Дорожает и дорожает! 
Задачу удвоения ВВП тихо-мирно похоронили. 
Инфляция вместо 6% уже 9, и ожидается 12% к концу года. 
Цены на нефть растут, доллар падает. 
Стали платными любые исходящие на мобильник. 
Возьмите ОСАГО, теперь еще налог на бездетность. 
В автобусах ввели турникеты, теперь в час пик в них не влезешь. 
На дорогах пробки, дома новые строят, людей прибывает, а дороги все такие же.
Крупные компании съезжают из Москвы в область из-за ценового беспредела- один из самых дорогих городов в мире. 
Не знаю чего тут благополучного. Помочь может здоровая конкуренция, а у нас госмонополию проталкивают. А это такое болото, в Москве за последнее время ни один (!) проект не закончился удачно. Докатились до того, что вместо гостиницы, (кстати гостиницы посносили) опять построили жилой дом. Аж сам Ресин офигел, а что он хотел-то?

----------


## DagothWarez

> О каком благополучии вы все говорите? Все дорожает!

 Могу еще раз повторить. У меня все замечательно. У тех, кого я знаю тоже. Еще в 2000 году было гораздо хуже с деньгами.
Если у вас по другому, то вы наверное не в России живете, а информацию берете из СМИ.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

У меня всё замечательно  ::  В автобусах нет турникетов, еды на столе полно, денег хватает. Цены на нефть меня не интересуют. 
Я в России живу, а не в Москве, хотя  ::

----------


## mishau_

> Цены на нефть меня не интересуют.

 А зря. Когда все деньги несли Мавроди их тоже не интересовало, что с их деньгами будет. А перед дефолтом мало кто задумывался о том, что надобно деньги обменять.      

> Я в России живу, а не в Москве, хотя Smile

 Счастливый человек, не знает насколько остальная Россия живет хуже Москвы!    

> Если у вас по другому, то вы наверное не в России живете, а информацию берете из СМИ.

 Да, по-другому. И я это чувствую. как говорится, на собственной шкуре.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Счастливый человек, не знает насколько остальная Россия живет хуже Москвы!

 Читай внимательнее  ::  Я живу в этой самой "остальной России". Причем в маленьком городе с населением всего 250 тыщ.

----------


## mishau_

А какая у тебя машина?

----------


## Ramil

> О каком благополучии вы все говорите? Все дорожает!  
> Дорожает и дорожает! 
> Задачу удвоения ВВП тихо-мирно похоронили.

 И хер с ней. Она с самого начала была невыполнима и любой студент-экономист тебе это скажет.   

> Инфляция вместо 6% уже 9, и ожидается 12% к концу года.

 Ну и что? Ну высокая... хотя нет, повышенная... инфляция. Во-первых - инфляция существует в любой стране. И в малых дозах (1-2% в год) даже полезна для торгового баланса.
После той жопы, в которой находилась Россия ещё 10 лет назад в плане экономики - это вполне хорошие показатели - чудес не бывает.    

> Цены на нефть растут

 Это хорошо. Золотовалютные запасы пополняются. Есть тайм-аут. Другое дело, как распорядиться полученной возможностью - но это отдельная тема.    

> , доллар падает.

 И хер с ним.   

> Стали платными любые исходящие на мобильник.

 А та как хотел? В Европе живём, епть. Езжай в Лаос - кури бамбук - там телефон не нужен. Высокий уровень жизни требует высоких расходов.    

> Возьмите ОСАГО, теперь еще налог на бездетность.

 А как же - население надо доить. Ведь налогов никто нихера не платит. Вот и "компенсируют"... бюджет пополняют. Что ещё делать-то? Это "снизу" рассуждать хорошо, что мол в правительстве сидят чудаки на букву "М", принимающие идиотские решения - могу себе представить, чтобы ты "там" нарешал.    

> В автобусах ввели турникеты, теперь в час пик в них не влезешь.

 А ты плати налоги, чтобы автобусов больше было. А ещё лучше - машину купи. Тачку можно за $500 купить. Легко - ездить будет.   

> На дорогах пробки, дома новые строят, людей прибывает, а дороги все такие же.

 И дальше будут такими же. Купи джип. С кондиционером. Ещё можно водителя нанять, чтобы за баранкой не охреневать.
А деньги на всё это - зарабатывай.   

> Крупные компании съезжают из Москвы в область из-за ценового беспредела- один из самых дорогих городов в мире.

 Езжай в Лаос - там дешево. На Манхэттене недвижимость тоже дорогая, никто же не говорит, что в Америке всё плохо из-за этого.   

> Не знаю чего тут благополучного. Помочь может здоровая конкуренция, а у нас госмонополию проталкивают.

 На что? Сырьё и энергоносители. В остальном - конкурируй сколько влезет.
А энергетика - одна из немногих отраслей, которая ДОЛЖНА оставаться под контролем государства. Тем более это верно для России, имеющей огромные запасы энергоносителей, которые являются стратегическим резервом государства - энергия - самое дорогое и самое ценное, что есть в современном мире.   

> А это такое болото, в Москве за последнее время ни один (!) проект не закончился удачно.

 Не всё ж Лужкову на лаврах почивать, должна прийти и "черная" полоса - тем более выборы через год, негатиффчик в СМИ стал подванивать.   

> Докатились до того, что вместо гостиницы, (кстати гостиницы посносили) опять построили жилой дом. Аж сам Ресин офигел, а что он хотел-то?

 В общем - нормальные будни современной политической жизни в любой стране мира - чиновники воруют, налогоплательщики недовольны, но все как-то живут и даже умудряются получать от этого удовольствие. Люди не меняются - и в древнем Египте тоже, наверное, так же ныли и говорили, что фараон - идиот, жрецы - казлы, жрать нечего и евреи обнаглели  ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> А какая у тебя машина?

 Несчастный человек. У него счастье измеряется ценой автомобиля.   ::

----------


## mishau_

> И хер с ней. Она с самого начала была невыполнима и любой студент-экономист тебе это скажет.

 Но задачу-то не выполнили. Деньги затратили, а задачу не выполнили. Зачем ставить задачи, которые нельзя выполнить? Пионерский отряд или государство?   

> Ну и что? Ну высокая... хотя нет, повышенная... инфляция. Во-первых - инфляция существует в любой стране. И в малых дозах (1-2% в год) даже полезна для торгового баланса.
> После той жопы, в которой находилась Россия ещё 10 лет назад в плане экономики - это вполне хорошие показатели - чудес не бывает.

 Ну, 10 лет... когда-то в стране голодомор был.     

> Это хорошо. Золотовалютные запасы пополняются. Есть тайм-аут. Другое дело, как распорядиться полученной возможностью - но это отдельная тема.

 Это не хорошо, не знаешь как распорядиться нефтью - оставть потомкам пусть подумают. Зачем они тратят деньги, выкачавают нефть, а потом деньги в чулок складывают? Не лучше ли оставить нефть в земле, а заняться каким-нибудт полезным делом?   

> И хер с ним.

 Да, только цены в у.е. поднимаются.    

> А та как хотел? В Европе живём, епть. Езжай в Лаос - кури бамбук - там телефон не нужен. Высокий уровень жизни требует высоких расходов.

  

> Такие аргументы типа дервенского "такси бери" - слабые аргументы, он содержит глупые рекомендации, но косвенно подтвержтает, что жизнь-то не ахти. И в какой такой Европе мы живем? В Европе за превышение скорости такой штраф дерут, что топ манеджеры бросают все дела на работе и бегут платить.

  

> А как же - население надо доить. Ведь налогов никто нихера не платит. Вот и "компенсируют"... бюджет пополняют. Что ещё делать-то?

 Во-первых хотя бы я плачу налоги, так что "никто не платит налоги" это уже ложь. Тех, кто налоги не платит надо ловить и выбивать эти налоги, а не драть с честных людей.    

> Это "снизу" рассуждать хорошо, что мол в правительстве сидят чудаки на букву "М", принимающие идиотские решения - могу себе представить, чтобы ты "там" нарешал.

 Законы принимает Дума, а не правительство. Это уж прямо злобная агрессия какая-то. Что это за жизненная цель, выбрать идиотов а потом говорить, ну не нравится сам попробуй!   

> А ты плати налоги, чтобы автобусов больше было. А ещё лучше - машину купи. Тачку можно за $500 купить. Легко - ездить будет.

 Ну вот, я же говорил сейчас скажет "такси бери!".   

> И дальше будут такими же. Купи джип. С кондиционером. Ещё можно водителя нанять, чтобы за баранкой не охреневать.
> А деньги на всё это - зарабатывай.

 Это слабая аргументация, такое ощущения что и сказать-то больше нечего.   

> Езжай в Лаос - там дешево. На Манхэттене недвижимость тоже дорогая, никто же не говорит, что в Америке всё плохо из-за этого.

 Ну это из той же оперы. Прямо путь к смирению. Похоже, кроме как "езжай на такси" возразить уже нечего.    

> На что? Сырьё и энергоносители. В остальном - конкурируй сколько влезет.

 Под контроль будут взяты многие отрасли. Сам принцип экономики будет опять отраслевой. Для начала они возьмут под контроль авиапром, автопром, и прочее машиностроение.   

> А энергетика - одна из немногих отраслей, которая ДОЛЖНА оставаться под контролем государства. Тем более это верно для России, имеющей огромные запасы энергоносителей, которые являются стратегическим резервом государства - энергия - самое дорогое и самое ценное, что есть в современном мире.

 А почему они так активно пытаются влезть на европейский рынок и оторвать там ну хотя бы пять процентов? 
Странная логика выходит. Если не хочешь жить в дерьме - уезжай. Вот люди и едут. А когла они едут, все кричат "предатели, мы тут жертвуем собой ради общества, попутно воруя у государства, а они тут на буржуев работают за длинной деньгой гоняются"

----------


## mishau_

> А какая у тебя машина?
> 			
> 		  Несчастный человек. У него счастье измеряется ценой автомобиля.

 Я говорил не о счастье (субъективное), а о благополучии (объективное). Вопрос был задан с той подоплекой, что человек, которые не может себе позволить машину не может считаться обеспеченным.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Благополучие не может выражаться в какой-то одной вещи. Потому что для одного человека иметь крутой там .... автомобиль -- верх благополучия, а другой человек эти деньги откладывает например на учебу в Европе. Смысл-то судить по машине? Кроме того, любая машина может быть куплена в кредит. 
Кстати, у моего отца есть знакомый, а у него другой знакомый. Так вот этот другой знакомый всю жизнь мечтал иметь 600-ый мерс. Он в конце концов п родал квартиру, продал дачу, все свои вещи, переехал в жалкую хибару на окраине города, но купил 600-ый мерс. 
Теперь у него 600-ый мерс, и больше ничего нет.
По-твоему он на верху благополучия?
Детсад какой-то.   

> которые не может себе позволить машину

 Может позволить != должен иметь.
Поэтому вопрос "Какая у тебя машина" изначально некорректен в плане оценки благосостояния индивида.

----------


## mishau_

Как это машина не нужна? А за пределы города выехать? А сколько людей вокруг тебя без машин? Я имею в виду соседи, друзья коллеги по работе? Или все на велосипедах? А вот Лужков в Москве говорит это все баловство, и не строит велодрожки.

----------


## mishau_

Личный автомобиль по статистике у большинства россиян -  признак благополучия. А у тебя его нет! 
Росбизнесконсалтинг

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  И хер с ней. Она с самого начала была невыполнима и любой студент-экономист тебе это скажет.   Но задачу-то не выполнили. Деньги затратили, а задачу не выполнили. Зачем ставить задачи, которые нельзя выполнить? Детский сад или государство?

 Если не завышать планку ничего вообще происходить не будет. Потом вложенные деньги не выброшены на ветер. Они работают. И результаты есть. ВВП, конечно, не удвоился, но никто этого и не ждал. Увеличение его всё же наблюдается.   

> [quote:10mjt5oe]Ну и что? Ну высокая... хотя нет, повышенная... инфляция. Во-первых - инфляция существует в любой стране. И в малых дозах (1-2% в год) даже полезна для торгового баланса.
> После той жопы, в которой находилась Россия ещё 10 лет назад в плане экономики - это вполне хорошие показатели - чудес не бывает.

 Ну, 10 лет... когда-то в стране голодомор был. 
[/quote:10mjt5oe] 
Интересно, а ты хотел за 10 лет экономического чуда? Так я же сказал - их не бывает. На развитие таких глобальных процессов в макроэкономике, порой, нужны десятилетия.    

> [quote:10mjt5oe]Это хорошо. Золотовалютные запасы пополняются. Есть тайм-аут. Другое дело, как распорядиться полученной возможностью - но это отдельная тема.

 Это не хорошо, не знаешь как распорядиться нефтью - оставть потомкам пусть подумают. Зачем они тратят деньги, выкачавают нефть, а потом деньги в чулок складывают? Не лучше ли оставить нефть в земле, а заняться каким-нибудт полезным делом?
[/quote:10mjt5oe] 
Не лучше. Начнём с того, что это попросту невозможно - поверь человеку, закончившему нефтяной институт и 5 лет проработавшему в отрасли. Добычу можно регулировать, но в определённых пределах. И оставить нефть в земле не получится. Во-первых - это дорого и сложно технологически и "одним краником" не делается. Во-вторых - как только Россия уйдет с мирового рынка нефти - её место тут же займут конкуренты. Свято место пусто не бывает. Так и нафига отказываться от возможности заработать деньги сейчас, когда они нужны? Запасов хватит ещё лет на 30. Вернее, запасов гораздо больше и даже есть некоторое воспроизводство, но извлечение этих запасов сейчас экономически невыгодно - слишком дорого разрабатывать, к примеру, шельф Северного Ледовитого океана.    

> [quote:10mjt5oe]И хер с ним.

 Да, только цены в у.е. поднимаются.[/quote:10mjt5oe] 
А ты в рублях покупки совершай  ::  На самом деле - то, что доллар падает от России никак не зависит и наше правительство тут не причём. Более того ЦБ проводит политику сдерживания роста рубля, чтобы не свалить импорт, без которого на сегодняшний день обойтись нельзя. Но удорожание импортных товаров - выгодно для внутренних производителей, главное - баланс найти. А то, что потребительские цены растут - так они везде растут. Жизнь дорожает - бабки дешевеют - это нормальная ситуация - так весь мир живёт,    

> [quote:10mjt5oe]
> А та как хотел? В Европе живём, епть. Езжай в Лаос - кури бамбук - там телефон не нужен. Высокий уровень жизни требует высоких расходов.

 Это вообще деревенский базар, с совковых времен типа "такси бери". И в какой такой Европе мы живем? В европе за превышение скорости такой штраф дерут, что топ манеджеры бросают все дела на работе и бегут платить.
[/quote:10mjt5oe] 
Штрафы-то здесь причём? У тебя уровень рассуждений - как из того же деревенского базара. Тебе нравится в городе жить и пользоваться городской инфраструктурой - плати. Не хочешь - езжай в село.   

> [quote:10mjt5oe]А как же - население надо доить. Ведь налогов никто нихера не платит. Вот и "компенсируют"... бюджет пополняют. Что ещё делать-то?

 Во-первых хотя бы я плачу налоги, так что "никто не платит налоги" это уже ложь. Тех, кто налоги не платит надо ловить и выбивать эти налоги, а не драть с честных людей.[/quote:10mjt5oe] 
Твои налоги - мышкины слёзы. Тех, кто налоги не платит - хрен поймаешь, потому как они - юриические лица, а хозяева платят налоги на Каймановых островах. А, пардон, с чего ты взял, что государство не должно драть деньги с честных людей? Должно. Потому как они - налогоплательщики. Как же может быть по-другому? Во всех странах мира люди ноют от налогов. У нас, кстати, действительно один из самых низких подоходных налогов в мире, мы ещё и вы@бываться по этому поводу умудряемся.   

> [quote:10mjt5oe]
> Это "снизу" рассуждать хорошо, что мол в правительстве сидят чудаки на букву "М", принимающие идиотские решения - могу себе представить, чтобы ты "там" нарешал.

 Законы принимает Дума, а не правительство. Пусть продадут свои дачи если денег нет.[/quote:10mjt5oe]   ::  Блин, всё веселей и веселей - цитирую Шарикова Полиграфа Полиграфовича: "Всё отнять и поделить". Депутату завидовать не надо - у него жизнь весьма и весьма скотская. Живёт - всего боится. Бабки вложенные в него отрабатывает и думает, что случись что не так - либо башку снесут, либо ту же дачу отберут. И голосует он и законы двигает в интересах тех, кто его предвыборную кампанию оплачивал. По-другому тоже не будет никогда и нигде. Ни в Европе, ни в США, ни в России.    

> [quote:10mjt5oe]И дальше будут такими же. Купи джип. С кондиционером. Ещё можно водителя нанять, чтобы за баранкой не охреневать.
> А деньги на всё это - зарабатывай.

 Я не должен оплачивать то, что мне обязана давать власть! [/quote:10mjt5oe] 
Запомни простую истину - в этом мире никто никому ничего не должен. И власть тебе тоже ничего не должна. Чем тебе наша страна обязана? Пока ты сам не возьмешь, чего хочешь от этой жизни, никто тебе ничего не даст. Да, Совок неисстребим, всё ждут, когда государство для них что-то сделает - да нихрена оно делать не будет. Так всю жизнь можно ждать. Не жди подачек - иди молоти бабло, пока ещё не старый и силы есть. Потом поздно будет.   

> [quote:10mjt5oe]Езжай в Лаос - там дешево. На Манхэттене недвижимость тоже дорогая, никто же не говорит, что в Америке всё плохо из-за этого.

 Что за совковый менталитет, всех из страны гнать. Самоле главное, когда уезжают, те же начинают жутко зваидвать и кричать "предатели, гоняются за лучшей жизнью, а мы тут собой жертвуем!"[/quote:10mjt5oe] 
Так это тебе всё не нравится. Одни сопли: " всё дорого, государство мне джип с кондиционером купить должно, а депутаты мне свою дачу отдать". Не нравится что-то - вали в Европу или США - узнаешь, почём там житуха, и кто-тебе там чего должен. Не хочешь уезжать - сиди и не ной. В нашей стране - море возможностей. Пользуйся.   

> [quote:10mjt5oe]На что? Сырьё и энергоносители. В остальном - конкурируй сколько влезет.

 Под контроль будут взяты многие отрасли. Сам принцип экономики будет опять отраслевой. Для начала они возьмут под контроль авиапром, автопром, и прочее машиностроение.[/quote:10mjt5oe] 
Гыгыгыгыгы! А ты думаешь американская промышленность не взята под гос. контроль? А ты думаешь немецкое правительство не регулирует свой автопром? Ты наивен. Авиационная промышленность без государственных заказов и инвестиций просто вымрет. Ни один частник не вложит свои бабки без гарантий государства. Автопрома у нас нет и никогда не было. ТАЗ - это не автомобиль.   

> [quote:10mjt5oe]А энергетика - одна из немногих отраслей, которая ДОЛЖНА оставаться под контролем государства. Тем более это верно для России, имеющей огромные запасы энергоносителей, которые являются стратегическим резервом государства - энергия - самое дорогое и самое ценное, что есть в современном мире.

 А почему они так активно пытаются влезть на европейский рынок и оторвать там ну хотя бы пять процентов?[/quote:10mjt5oe] 
А что в этом-то плохого? Что плохого в том, что Россия хочет контролировать мировой рынок энергоресурсов. Хотя бы 5% от него. Уйдет оттуда Россия - придёт другой игрок. В итоге место на рынке потеряно, а деньги потеряны. Все же кричат - что надо завоевывать прежнее положение России в мире. А сейчас это делается не ракетами и танками. Это делается деньгами и высокими технологиями, на которые, опять-таки, нужны деньги.    

> Странная логика, совковая выходит. Если не хочешь жить в дерьме - уезжай. Вот люди и едут.

 Если не хочешь жить в дерьме - вылезай из дерьма и не живи в нём. Я вот - не живу в дерьме (хотя жил). И никуда не уезжаю (хотя мог).

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Как это машина не нужна? А за пределы города выехать?

 У меня прав нет   ::   
А мне не нужна машина. За пределы города я езжу на велосипеде (а далььше 150 км от города я никогда не ездил, незачем), во-вторых, мне деньги нужны на другое. А машину я бы давно мог купить, если бы она была мне нужна. Но она мне *не нужна*. И мне насрать. что об этом думают большинство россиян. 
У меня есть цель, куда потратить деньги, и я потрачу их туда и получу в итоге гораздо больше, чем сомнительное удовольствие от созерцания сверкающей тачки в гараже. 
Ну купил бы я машину. И что? Ты бы сразу сказал, что я благополучен?  
Это знаешь, я тебе скажу: "Купи велосипед Merida Mission Carbon Team-D" за 5 тыщ долларов. 
Ты скажешь -- нафига мне он? А я скажу -- ты чо, это же признак благополучия. Прикинь! 5 тыщ долларов. А он тебе не нужен.
И мне машина не нужна. Кстати на велике я здоровее всех здоровых  ::  Знаешь, как укрепляет здоровье? 
У тебя нет велосипеда за 5 тыщ долларов? Значит ты не благополучен?! 
P.S. Когда я (И если я) буду жить на западе, где без машины даже в магазин не попадешь -- я куплю машину и буду ездить. Здесь я прохожу весь свой город пешком за час. На велосипеде -- 15 минут.

----------


## igorfa100

> Originally Posted by igorfa100  Про авторитет на мировой арене не надо, единственно где он "восстанавливается" та это на первом канале.   Ну и какой же у нас был мировой авторитет, когда Ельцин нажирался водяры так, что не мог выйти из самолета?

 Я не говорю что при ЕБН-е был авторитет - просто его и сейчас нет. Вообще у России периоды мирового авторитета были короткие, немногочисленные и как правило связанные с победой в какой нибудь войне, т.е. Россию боялись но иммигрировать сюда из Европы никто не хотел. 
  Что касается "восстановления" авторитета - посмотрите вот Саакашвили - делает что хочет, и что вы думаете сделает Россия? Я вам скажу - АБСОЛЮТНО НИЧЕГО, все ограничится бессмысленным трепом по ТВ.

----------


## Guin

> Что касается "восстановления" авторитета - посмотрите вот Саакашвили - делает что хочет, и что вы думаете сделает Россия? Я вам скажу - АБСОЛЮТНО НИЧЕГО, все ограничится бессмысленным трепом по ТВ.

 Саак НЕ делает то, что хочет. Он хочет Абхазию и Осетию, а получит, в лучшем случае - "от мёртвого осла уши", а в худшем - гражданскую войну в Грузии и верёвку на шею... 
Пусть хорошенько вспомнит о судьбе Гамсахурдиа, а ведь тогда Россия была далеко не так сильна, как сейчас.

----------


## igorfa100

> Originally Posted by igorfa100    Что касается "восстановления" авторитета - посмотрите вот Саакашвили - делает что хочет, и что вы думаете сделает Россия? Я вам скажу - АБСОЛЮТНО НИЧЕГО, все ограничится бессмысленным трепом по ТВ.   Саак НЕ делает то, что хочет. Он хочет Абхазию и Осетию, а получит, в лучшем случае - "от мёртвого осла уши", а в худшем - гражданскую войну в Грузии и верёвку на шею... 
> Пусть хорошенько вспомнит о судьбе Гамсахурдиа, а ведь тогда Россия была далеко не так сильна, как сейчас.

 Ну а при чем тут Гамсахурдия, вы что хотите сказать что его русские спецслужбы скинули чтобы поставить Шеварднадзе? И потом с чего вы взяли что Россия сечас сильна?

----------


## Guin

> Ну а при чем тут Гамсахурдия, вы что хотите сказать что его русские спецслужбы скинули чтобы поставить Шеварднадзе? И потом с чего вы взяли что Россия сечас сильна?

 Ну, очевидно, что силы противостоящие Гамсахурдиа, активно финансировались и поддерживались Россией. Не менее очевидно, что нынешняя Россия не в пример богаче и влиятельнее, чем Россия пятнадцатилетней давности.

----------


## mishau_

> Если не хочешь жить в дерьме - вылезай из дерьма и не живи в нём. Я вот - не живу в дерьме (хотя жил). И никуда не уезжаю (хотя мог).

 Сегодня видел бомжа, он сказал что его жизнь прекрасна и ему ничего не надо, ли ж бы его перестал насиловать его старший брат. Но большего ему не надо ничего ни денег, ничего.  
Я не ною, просто твоя позиция такова (как я заключил), что если живем в дерьме значит так надо, а если не надо значит. Я извиняюсь, мне кажется это рабская позиция и я с ней не согласен. И не только я. Согласно законам психологии есть три модели поведения, когда не нравится окружающее: приспособиться, уйти или поменять. Я сторонник того, чтобы "поменять", ты выходит сторонник чтобы "приспособиться", но мне ты предлагаешь упорно вторую модель - "уйти", а с твоей логикой "приспособиться" ты дождешься, что придут те кто "поменять" и где ты тогда будешь неизвестно, может на коне, а может и под его копытами.  
Я вчера разговаривал с американцем который живет здесь в России. Он сказал мне интересную вещь, когда ему нужны деньги он едет в Штаты и зарабатывает. Там очень легко это сделать (по его словам). А здесь в России заработать трудно (он вероятно не знает что такое распилить), зато тут как в приключенческом кино, всегда что-то новое, каждый день борьба за новые идеи. Поэтому он тут живет.   

> У тебя нет велосипеда за 5 тыщ долларов? Значит ты не благополучен?!

 Велосипед в статистику не входит. Меня инетерсует как много людей в твоем городе имеют машины. Как много детей из твоего города учатся в престижных вузах и как много людей способны купить квартиры. Вот тогда (исходя из статистики росбизнесконсалтинга) мы сделаем вывод о том насколко у вас там все благополучно в "остальной Росии". [/code]

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Там очень легко это сделать (по его словам).

 А я не могу себе представить ситуацию на Западе, когда ты сидишь целый день, плюя в потолок, ничего не делаешь и получаешь деньги. 
В России легче заработать. В свое время я работал на стройке, так мы там весь день играли в карты в бытовке, а получили по 10 тыщ за месяц. Вся дневная работа заключалась в размазывании камаза асфальта с утра, которая вшестером выполнялась за 15 минут. Чувствуешь мысль? 
В Америке бы с тебя три шкуры драли за твою зарплату. А еще половину ее отобрали бы как налоги. А еще половина ушла бы на оплату счетов. ДА, не зря же огромное кол-во американцев живет в стрессах и колется транквилизаторами. 
По-моему сказки про "райскую жизнь на западе" должны были умереть еще лет 10 назад...  

> Меня инетерсует как много людей в твоем городе имеют машины. Как много детей из твоего города учатся в престижных вузах и как много людей способны купить квартиры.

 Откуда я знаю? Соцопросов не проводили. Но те дома, которые строятся, пустыми не стоят  :: , а сколько человек способны купить квартиру у вас в Москве? 
P.S. Кстати, машину можно купить за 10-15 тыщ. И чо? У меня мобильник дороже стоит.

----------


## mishau_

В Москве обычному москвичу купить квартиру не под силу. Это сразу переводит его в разряд несостоятельного человека. Сомневаюсь, что в других городах лучше. Уверен, что хуже.    

> В России легче заработать. В свое время я работал на стройке, так мы там весь день играли в карты в бытовке, а получили по 10 тыщ за месяц. Вся дневная работа заключалась в размазывании камаза асфальта с утра, которая вшестером выполнялась за 15 минут. Чувствуешь мысль?

 А я не считаю это справедливым. Это и есть плановая экономика. Я бы вас разогнал и нанял бы одного за 60 тысяч. И не надо жаловаться что гастарбайтеров понаехало. Сейчас в Москве ситуация аблолютно такая же. И мне приходится нанимать с Украины людей, потому что москвичи перестали работать. Китайцы и кавказцы русских уже не нанимают, ибо те воруют и туниядствуют. И самое поганое то, что молодой человек сидит на 10 тысячах и говорит, а у меня все есть, мне ничего не надо. А когда вдруг увидит, другой рядом с ним получает раза в два больше, то идет с горя напивается паленой водки, которая в изобилии от того что 10 человек за 10 тыс в карты играют и попадает в больницу где доктора в карты играют вместо того чтобы лечить.    

> В Америке бы с тебя три шкуры драли за твою зарплату. А еще половину ее отобрали бы как налоги. А еще половина ушла бы на оплату счетов. ДА, не зря же огромное кол-во американцев живет в стрессах и колется транквилизаторами.

 У нас у пенсионеров на оплату счетов пенсий не хватает. Неговоря уж о загрантурах. Про Штаты не скажу, скажу про Францию. Все там нормально. Никакие там не пол-зарплаты и никаких стрессов и там действительно надо работать - бездельников там не любят.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> И самое поганое то, что молодой человек сидит на 10 тысячах и говорит, а у меня все есть, мне ничего не надо.

 С чего ты взял, что я там работаю? Это была студенческая подработка летом.   

> А я не считаю это справедливым.

 А кто сказал, что я считаю? Я тебе говорю не то, справедливо это или нет, а то, что в России заработать гораздо легче, чем в той же не знаю где. На западе, короче.
Факт это, понимаешь? 
Ты, кстати, так и не смог привести ни одного внятного аргумента на вопрос: "Почему ты считаешь нашу жизнь дерьмом"? 
А даже не нашу, а каждого конкретного человека. Мою, Рамиля, еще кого-нибудь.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> У нас у пенсионеров на оплату счетов пенсий не хватает.

 О, да. Зато они не умирают в своих квартирах потому, что не на что вызвать скорую помощь. (Мед. страховка тю-тю).

----------


## Vincent Tailors

*Да, а еще мне не нужно сдыхать на пяти работах. как в твоей распрекрасной Америке, чтобы платить за второе высшее.*

----------


## mishau_

> А даже не нашу, а каждого конкретного человека. Мою, Рамиля, еще кого-нибудь.

 Нет, я не могу сказать про вас ничего, я же не знаю как вы живете. Может вы там у кормушки сидите. 
Я считаю жизнь дерьмом, ну хотябы потому:   http://www.bravosolutions.com/restrooms_toilets.php  
Такая же разруха как и в умах.

----------


## Guin

> Я считаю жизнь дерьмом, ну хотябы потому:  http://www.bravosolutions.com/restrooms_toilets.php
> Такая же разруха как и в умах.

 А какое отношение это имеет к "возврату плановой экономики".  Ну, ёлы-палы, не нравится тебе в России - езжай куда-то ещё! В чём проблема-то? Да, вот такая она Россия - меняется потихонечку, но быстро это никак не получится... Так чего воздух-то попусту сотрясать, жаловаться непонятно на что: ой-ой-ой, не там меня родили! Я такой хороший и цивилизованный, я-то знаю как надо жить, а все остальные вокруг - лапти совковые. 
Знаешь, я тоже был когда-то таким молодым и горячим максималистом. И тоже, было дело, крыл Россию на чём свет стоит. Но, вот, поездил по свету, посмотрел как люди в разных странах живут, почитал хорошенько историю, и понял, что не всё в этом мире так однозначно, и что на всё существуют объективные причины. И уж, по крайней мере, совершенно точно, что глупо пытаться обвинять целые нации. Всё, что мы можем сделать - это или постараться понять логику окружающего нас общества и привыкнуть к нему, или тихо и без эксцессов свалить в другое место.  Все остальные варианты поведения могут довести только до тюрьмы или до психушки, и неважно, где ты находишся...

----------


## Vincent Tailors

*mishau_* 
А причем тут туалеты в СПБ?

----------


## mishau_

Потому что у нас такая же разруха в головах как в туалетах. Ребят, такое ощущение, что вы просто хоите оставться (Модер. Л.) все жизнь. Причем, если сравнить как живет чиновник, который вас за (Модер. Л.) держит, и то как живете вы, то сравнение, не в пользу вас, точно. А качество жизни ухудшается. Пока вы там шатаетесь по загранкам, я тут иногда по России езжу. И если бы вы видели как живут люди в стране, как много равнодушия у всех, как вас готовы продать за поллитра, выпить и не вспомнить. Да защищайте их, говорите им, что жизнь отличная, пусть едут из страны, если не нравится.  
А я хочу чтобы не там, а здесь. Чтобы мои дети были способны получить образование, покупать жилье и ездить по другим странам, если пожелают. Но для этого надо выгнать тех дармоедов, что в карты играют за 10 тыс. и считают, что они на неплохо халяву устроились, и дать место тем, кто будет работать.  
Мне не надо уезжать никуда, как вы меня все гоните. Вы ...(Модер. Л.), и на ваше место придут те, кто будет работать и еще китайцы. И будете к ним на работу наниматься... (Модер. Л.).

----------


## Lampada

> Потому что у нас такая же разруха в головах как в туалетах. Ребят, такое ощущение, что вы просто хоите оставться (Модер. Л.) все жизнь. Причем, если сравнить как живет чиновник, который вас за (Модер. Л.) держит, и то как живете вы, то сравнение, не в пользу вас, точно. А качество жизни ухудшается. Пока вы там шатаетесь по загранкам, я тут иногда по России езжу. И если бы вы видели как живут люди в стране, как много равнодушия у всех, как вас готовы продать за поллитра, выпить и не вспомнить. Да защищайте их, говорите им, что жизнь отличная, пусть едут из страны, если не нравится.  
> А я хочу чтобы не там, а здесь. Чтобы мои дети были способны получить образование, покупать жилье и ездить по другим странам, если пожелают. Но для этого надо выгнать тех дармоедов, что в карты играют за 10 тыс. и считают, что они на неплохо халяву устроились, и дать место тем, кто будет работать.  
> Мне не надо уезжать никуда, как вы меня все гоните. Вы ...(Модер. Л.), и на ваше место придут те, кто будет работать и еще китайцы. И будете к ним на работу наниматься... (Модер. Л.).

 Некоторые видят только плохое, другие - только хорошее, а есть - которые и то и другое.  Очевидно, ты к первым относишься.

----------


## mishau_

Я бы сказал, что 30% населения россиян. В т.ч. бывший советник Путина Илларионов. Эти 30%, пожалуй, меня и держит в этой стране. Остальные просто привыкли. Рекомендую почитать статьи Калининой в МК. Тоже может сложиться ощущение, что она видит только плохое. Хорошее, Lampada, будет тогда когда будешь сидеть на распиле, как я сейчас. Только мне это не нравится и я скоро от этого уйду. Число возможностей заработать честно (не легально, а именно честно) уменьшается. Наше будущее можно увидеть в современной Туркмении, это тоже газовая республика. И дело в том, что шаги которые делаются, делаются именно в этом направлении. 
P.S. Хорошее я тоже вижу, например, очевидные успехи России во внешней политике.   ::

----------


## DagothWarez

> Число возможностей заработать честно (не легально, а именно честно) уменьшается

 Вот это уж точно извините полная хрень.

----------


## mishau_

> Вот это уж точно извините полная хрень.

 Ну если мы не имеем в виду тех, кто за 10 тысяч в карты играет весь день.  ::  Но мы опять отклонились. Все время советуют что мне делать. Вот пример как будет предположительно работать плановая экономика  http://lenta.ru/news/2006/10/01/payment/  
То что не смугут сделать дяди и тети из госплана будем оплачивать из собественного кармана, ну или сидеть на дифиците. Ну как можно доверять чинушам управлять рынком, а?  
А это что такое? http://lenta.ru/story/sakhalin/
Сначала заключили долгосрочный контракт, а теперь подумали что он невыгодный (без крышевания Газпрома), и тогда давай "наезжать". Кто ж будет здесь  доверять-то государству, если оно по понятиям работает. 
А вто еще. Убытки от нерадивых министерств. http://lenta.ru/story/egais/
Интересно, на чьей стороне будет суд и кто возместит убытки. Посмторим.   

> А что значит тогда "хорошо жить"? Что ты понимаешь под этим? (без всякой иронии, действительно интересно).

 Я скажу что значит жить хреново. Мы живем хреново, потому что такие Великие актеры не могут найти денег на лечение и умирают. Ненужные никому.   
Борислав Брундуков http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/russian/entert ... 500538.stm 
Сергей Филлипов http://www.peoples.ru/art/cinema/actor/ ... index.html 
Георгий Вицин http://www.lenta.ru/culture/2001/10/23/vitsin/ 
Семен Фарада (слава Богу жив) http://yevreyskiy.narod.ru/people/farada.html

----------

